# New Litter!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

8 sweet little babies. I think I see a tri baby. Can't tell gender yet.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!

Now, you little eekers, you better glow green in the dark.... 

Congratulations!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats! Adorable  cant wait for colour to shine trough and really hope you get a tri. Best wishes for you and all your mice Xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

moustress said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!
> 
> Now, you little eekers, you better glow green in the dark....
> 
> Congratulations!


They did that in the labs you know, made glow in the dark mice!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

nice! congrats! what do the parents look like?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

WW: Yes, I know!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! Looks like one tri, but none that glow in the dark.  Here they are today!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Another of the nicer looking babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look like they are getting nice and fat.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh that's sad no glow in the dark baby's still gorgeous though!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

They are so adorable!!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out the tri boy from this litter!! I'm sooo excited about him. I have a tri doe from the last litter, so now I have a tri pair!! And I love his markings!!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Awe ): the picture doesnt show up on my ipod. I'll have to check when I get home! Can't wait to see!

edit: Got home and HE'S BEAUTIFULLL!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the litter today...


----------

